# More abandoned buildings



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

This city is pathetic, I havent gotten started on all the rundown/abandoned and/or condemned buildings here, So this set is going to grow. 






Larger copy here





Larger copy here

What it boils down to is simple, The casino is at the other end of town, Who wants to have a business over here at the far end of town


----------



## nossie (Nov 12, 2007)

cheap property, buy it all up and then put a competing casino at this end right next to your new studio!


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

nossie said:


> cheap property, buy it all up and then put a competing casino at this end right next to your new studio!



Lol, the building in the second pic actually has a sign on it stating "redused price" I have a shot of it but I did not scan it. unfortunately I am not permitted to own a casino here, This be reservation land, only the natives have that luxory.

Besides I'd build a custom auto shop before a casino any who.


----------



## Battou (Dec 6, 2007)

I apologize for the delay but these where held up almost two weeks by the processing company and/or delivery company they use.

Two of the many abandoned gas stations here in the city. The sheer number of gas stations is absolutely ridiculous, it is no surprise that many have failed to make enough to survive much less turn a profit. I have got to get out and get a few more shots of most of these but for right now, I am working on getting one or two basic glimpses of all of them to start with.
















This one is on the next street corner over from the last one.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 6, 2007)

does it say "blind person area" in that very first pic?!? I dunno why i laughed so much at that. 

Where do you live? Is everythign deralict?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2007)

So all that is "Slapamonkey" ... erm .... _Salamanca_ (not the proud SPANISH town, but *yours*???) in New York State?


----------



## Battou (Dec 6, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> does it say "blind person area" in that very first pic?!? I dunno why i laughed so much at that.
> 
> Where do you live? Is everythign deralict?



I dunno if that sign still holds it's original meaning but I guess they get put up if there is a blind person who may wander out in the road nearby, I dunno

Where do I live, Salamanca NY, Is everythigng deralict, No there is a bunch or fully functional working structures littered around this hole, but there is not much in the way of business. Business owners are afraid that the natives will cease their business once they begin to turn a profit so they stay away from rezervation land and stick to Olean (Oh-lee-ann), Buffalo and Jamestown.


----------



## Battou (Dec 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> So all that is "Slapamonkey" ... erm .... _Salamanca_ (not the proud SPANISH town, but *yours*???) in New York State?



right on the money, and these are all in my humble little corner, there are more on the other side of town.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Battou said:


> I dunno if that sign still holds it's original meaning but I guess they get put up if there is a blind person who may wander out in the road nearby, I dunno
> 
> Where do I live, Salamanca NY, Is everythigng deralict, No there is a bunch or fully functional working structures littered around this hole, but there is not much in the way of business. Business owners are afraid that the natives will cease their business once they begin to turn a profit so they stay away from rezervation land and stick to Olean (Oh-lee-ann), Buffalo and Jamestown.


I know that town.  I have an old friend that I believe may have moved back up there.  Haven't talked to her in years.


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 5, 2008)

I go up that way every now and then. I like to take some shots, and do a
little fishing. I love hitting some of the hole in the wall restaurants in the middle of nowhere. At night, I can't see my hand in front of my face. It's
that dark!

Definitaly a different world up there. Nice shots.


----------



## Battou (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks. 


It's nice to here when people have seen or know some one in my humble nitch of the world.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 6, 2008)

Battou said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> It's nice to here when people have seen or know some one in my humble nitch of the world.


I used to travel up there occasionally to visit her. I always enjoyed the drive, very peaceful & pretty. Even (& especially) in the winter. I always ended up taking the wrong exit coming in though . took me a few times to finally remember the correct one.

I took a pretty nice picture (when I didn't know what I was doing & just using a p&s) of the sun rising over the One Stop as I was leaving once.  I'll have to see if I can find it & try to get it scanned in.


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. Personally with abandoned buildings, they have some interesting texture that can be captured up close versus the full building picture. Might want to try that and see if it's something you like as well.

Sam


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey nice work, you're making Rochester look like the nice part of NY!


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

Naturegirl said:


> I used to travel up there occasionally to visit her. I always enjoyed the drive, very peaceful & pretty. Even (& especially) in the winter. I always ended up taking the wrong exit coming in though . took me a few times to finally remember the correct one.
> 
> I took a pretty nice picture (when I didn't know what I was doing & just using a p&s) of the sun rising over the One Stop as I was leaving once.  I'll have to see if I can find it & try to get it scanned in.



Yeah, they both spit you out on the same road more or less, with the way this city grew it's _almost_ impossible to get lost. In fact the only thing that does make it possible is the general idiocy of the city planners and their habbit of changing of street names half way 

I don't often get down to that end of town, but I do think it does better serve picture taking, in fact I have to get down there to get some shots of the casino. It's much more open.



SamGuss said:


> Nice pictures. Personally with abandoned buildings, they have some interesting texture that can be captured up close versus the full building picture. Might want to try that and see if it's something you like as well.
> 
> Sam



Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I have been working on gathering a bit of inventory so to speak so most of them are plane shots. I intend to revisit all of these locations for reshoots come spring.



cpelsy2k1 said:


> Hey nice work, you're making Rochester look like the nice part of NY!



lol, My sister lives in Rochester, I don't often go up there though. We have some differences in oppinion.....but any ways....each town has it's good side and it's bad side, it's just deciding wich side you wanna shoot


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those are cool. Say why are there so many abandoned buildings?? If I tried I couldn't find any abandoned buildings. There used to be some in the old zoo here, but they took them down due to too many people going in them and I think they eventually became dangerous. I've even went in them but didn't have a camera at the time... two years later they took the buildings down. I find it interesting now, lol.


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Those are cool. Say why are there so many abandoned buildings?? If I tried I couldn't find any abandoned buildings. There used to be some in the old zoo here, but they took them down due to too many people going in them and I think they eventually became dangerous. I've even went in them but didn't have a camera at the time... two years later they took the buildings down. I find it interesting now, lol.



Several reasons, really. I have touched on them over several different places and times. For the most part it is business owners uncertanty of cunducting business on reservation land, too many of the same businesses (Gas and cigerettes) and the location of the casino, as it stands most new business (including Wal-Mart) willing to put a business onto rezervation land are looking to place them selves as close as possible to the casino. Location, Location, Location is one of the biggest rules in business, the more people threw the doors the more sales, so naturally business must be right next to the biggest tourist attraction.

___________________________________________________________
I have others like this

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104801

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95450


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 12, 2008)

In our town, up here in lowly Idaho. The biggest tourist attraction is Walmart. Right next to the freeway.


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> In our town, up here in lowly Idaho. The biggest tourist attraction is Walmart. Right next to the freeway.



Oh yeah, I almost know the feeling, Our city has been talking about a Wal-Mart for the past few years....right next to the casino.....right next to the I-86. all at the far end of town. Pisses me off somthin feirce


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 13, 2008)

You have I-86 over there too?! I didn't think it went that far.. hmm learn something new everyday.


----------



## Battou (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You have I-86 over there too?! I didn't think it went that far.. hmm learn something new everyday.



Yup, shoots straight threw here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_86_(east)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 13, 2008)

Huh, Like I said, you learn something new everyday...


----------



## Battou (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Huh, Like I said, you learn something new everyday...



Yeah, I love messin with the tourists...I still refer to is as route 17 :lmao:, But anywho...A frend of mine used to say, "If you don't learn something new every day, you don't deserve to live"


----------

